# Masons in the GTA region



## mxr200 (Apr 23, 2016)

I am looking to join a lodge in the GTA region of Ontario Canada.  Are there any members here that can recommend a lodge?  Thank you for your time.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2016)

You need to check them out yourself.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 25, 2016)

mxr200 said:


> I am looking to join a lodge in the GTA region of Ontario Canada.  Are there any members here that can recommend a lodge?  Thank you for your time.



I think it is a good question.... there are a few lodges here on their last legs because of grumpy old past masters who will kill their warrant.... that sort of lodge is to be avoided...


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2016)

On recommending lodges -

It's always easy to recommend your own lodges.  I'm not a member near Toronto so I can't help there.

To recommend a lodge I'd have to know your goals.  Get into the line ASAP?  Find a small membership lodge.  Get involved in social events?  Find a large membership lodge.  Be among young guys?  Find a lodge doing a lot of degrees.  Have a large impact?  Find a lodge with shrinking membership and get active adding events to their calendar and end up saving a dying lodge at the cost of a lot of hard work.  For me I want a lodge with medium activity.  I've already held up a lodge until consolidation, as well as help absorb several declining lodges after consolidation.  I don't want a lodge that is so active I miss a lot of their events.

Do you want your wife involved on some level or does she have her own activities?  For me I check lodges that have family dinners and narrow my search to them.  Then I bring my wife to their family dinners and see how well they integrate her into their social circle on the first attendance.  The lodge whose wives treat her the best is the one I affiliate with.

If we have Toronto area brothers on the board, I hope they will Private Message you about lodges local to them.


----------



## mxr200 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  I am just starting out so i am looking for a smaller lodge that needs members.  My wife is okay with it and she may or may not attend some of the functions.  I know that freemasons are an excellent organization.  


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 30, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Bloke (May 1, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Good luck!



Same from me! Joining Freemasonry was one of the best life decisions I've made.


----------



## vinceatwork (May 4, 2016)

The GTA is a very large area.  To travel by car from one side to the other it usually takes 2-3 hours at the best of time, even longer from 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm, and a nightmare with snow or ice. If you know where in the GTA you will be residing, I can give you the contact information for several lodges in each part of the GTA.


----------

